
Hacking OpenStreetMap data for fun and profit - furtivefelon
http://readcodelearn.com/notes/intro-osm-part-1.html
======
maxerickson
For simple queries on OSM data, Overpass Turbo is a nice zero install
solution:

[http://overpass-turbo.eu/](http://overpass-turbo.eu/)

It uses it's own query language, after that the biggest differences with a
local PostGIS would be that it is a shared resource with some limits on query
size and the lack of spatial operations (there are a couple simple spatial
operations in the Overpass API query language, around an object and inside
some boundaries).

